# Immigration procedure of Germany



## saqibaliali (Feb 5, 2014)

Can anyone kindly write the complete procedure here or give us some link?
Also kindly list all documents required


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Best place to check is the website of the German consulate in your home country. The precise procedure can vary, based on which consulate you go through, and the exact nature of your visa type (i.e. work, spouse of a German national, student, other...)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

